
Partial functions in Ruby, plus a comment why to use them - kunley
http://inthephase.org/partial-function-application-in-ruby
======
kunley
I normally don't post my own writings to HN. Yet, as many people say here in
the comments, there seems to be a shortage of tech submissions here, so here
it is.

This is a quite fresh blog and I have a mental queue of articles summarizing
years of evaluating Erlang, Haskell, Clojure, other Lisps (yeah a have even
LFE macros created just for fun) and stuff. The writings are definitely not
technically groundbreaking, but I usually put some effort explaining why stuff
XYZ is worth using in a daily coding and I think that's the value I want to
share. Please stay tuned if you liked the general outcome, or point me to the
things you didn't like :)

